
Feds charge two for allegedly exploiting video poker bug - r11t
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/01/fed-charge-two-for-allegedly-exploiting-video-poker-bug.ars
======
alanpca
They liken it to counting cards in blackjack, which gives you a mathematical
edge. They aren't getting a mathematical edge here, they are cheating. I am
very interested in how they figured out the key combination that makes this
possible, and how they are able to "persuade" casino staff into turning on
some (obscure?) option.

